# Choctawhatchee River



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't seen too many people talking about or reporting on the Choctawhatchee River... I only check occasionally so i may be wrong. Is it any good for catfish? I have another post talking about going to the escambia river to blow off some steam and do some night cat fishing from the bank, but I live in Freeport... If the Choctawhatchee is decent I was thinking I might as well go that direction. 

If anyone has camped at any of the managed areas like cow lake landing, Bruce Creek Landing, Lost Lake, or any of the others on the lake and has found a good camping/fishing spot I'd appreciate hearing about it. 

On that note, if anyone lives near Freeport and could use a hunting / fishing partner... PM me! I'm military soon to be retired and am gonna stay in the area. All my friends are a long ways away and I need to find one near by for times like this, when my wife and kids are gone and I actually have time to get out and do man stuff.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

FishWalton is who you need to talk to about Choctawhatchee. At least I think that is what he goes by. He's the master in walton co.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks again Donut


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Catfishing is very good from what I have seen. I have only fished it with a boat though. If you can camp near a bend where the water is deeper you should be fine. I have always had better luck catfishing on the main channel never done well in lakes and such on other rivers. I to would like to hear of anyone has hinted that area I figure there must be hogs out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Njydvr said:


> I haven't seen too many people talking about or reporting on the Choctawhatchee River... I only check occasionally so i may be wrong. Is it any good for catfish? I have another post talking about going to the escambia river to blow off some steam and do some night cat fishing from the bank, but I live in Freeport... If the Choctawhatchee is decent I was thinking I might as well go that direction.
> 
> If anyone has camped at any of the managed areas like cow lake landing, Bruce Creek Landing, Lost Lake, or any of the others on the lake and has found a good camping/fishing spot I'd appreciate hearing about it.
> 
> On that note, if anyone lives near Freeport and could use a hunting / fishing partner... PM me! I'm military soon to be retired and am gonna stay in the area. All my friends are a long ways away and I need to find one near by for times like this, when my wife and kids are gone and I actually have time to get out and do man stuff.



You have a lot of questions and since you are just down the road I may be able to help you. I'm on the river a lot. Rather than clutter up the thread I'll just send you a PM..


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you want cats do not go during a full moon... The darker the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> You have a lot of questions and since you are just down the road I may be able to help you. I'm on the river a lot. Rather than clutter up the thread I'll just send you a PM..


Fish, I like the way you clutter up a thread....I always learn something.


----------



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

The river is excellent for catfish. You need to catch shiners. Get a #10 hook and use half a cricket. In my opinion half crickets work way better than whole for shiners. 

Find a bend or a hole preferably with an eddy and fire away. 

Send me your info. I have a camp on 3280 and fish the weekends when I can.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have never fished The Choctawhatchee River. I would like to read fishwalton's advice. By the way, I found that #16 hooks are the perfect size to catch shiners.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I have never fished The Choctawhatchee River. I would like to read fishwalton's advice. By the way, I found that #16 hooks are the perfect size to catch shiners.


I just gave him a few pointers on camping spots both at boat landings and in the woods along the river, and a couple of bank fishing spots that might work out for him. Bank fishing spots on the Choctaw are sort of scarce, but there are a few. 

You must be using 2 lb line to thread the hook eye on size 16 hook??

I have a pole rigged with #12 hook to catch roaches but haven't found many of them to catch. In the past some days they pestered you all day long fishing bream, but haven't seen that this summer.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazon had Mustad long shank #16 and I ordered a box. They were just the right size. I bought 2 Zebco combos with an 8' rod and an underspin reel. I think they are spooled with 6# test. I use them for panfish. They were on sale for $12 each.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I know a guy who consistently kills hogs along the river trolling. Not sure if that's your style but hogs are around that area.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> I know a guy who consistently kills hogs along the river trolling. Not sure if that's your style but hogs are around that area.


If I had a boat that would ABSOLUTELY be my style... good to know they are around. Ive got to get me a dang cheap boat.


----------

